# Build for a 5ft or 6ft vivarium



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

As I have had several requests about how to construct 5ft snd 6ft vivs. I thought that I would share what is probably the easiest design to do this.
The wood usage is in fact identical and both sizes require 2 sheets of 8ft x 2ft (2440mm x 610mm x 15mm ) Contiboard. plus 1 x sheet 6" x 6ft (150mm x 1830mm) plus a white faced board sheet for the back.

The constructed 5ft x 2ft x 2ft unit look like this










Follow the initial build instruction from my earlier basic construction thresd. up to the point of creating the box frame.

SEE HERE FOR THE BASICS REQUIRED.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html





At this point mark a pencil line at dead centre top and bottom and place the central support strut in position dead centre..screwing in 2 screws top and bottom (4 in total) and then repeat with the 2nd strut on the rear of the viv...then put on backboard, with addition of 3 small 3/4" screws into the centre back strut through the rear panel.
The 4 top/bottom plinths may now be put in place. all of these pieces are deliberately over long..this is to ensure a tight fit..starting with the bottom take the plinth and place it in position on the extreme edge and using a pencil mark the cut point. then when cutting off allow at least 2mm extra. once cut pull into position from the inside placing the first edge against the centre strut and slide the other end along the side panel into place..it should be a tight fit requiring a bit of effort..once happy. remove and apply wood glue to the end meeting the support strut. Repeat with other side..then screw in using 3 screw in the bottom and one in the end through the side panel..repeat until all plinths are in place,

This design has another big advantage..the option to have a split vivarium. you can easily put in a single 15mm track betwen the 2 supports running front to back,, with a deeper top track on the ceiling..then cut a matching piece of conti which can be dropped into position in the same way you put glass into the front runners. this now means you can have either a single unit or split it into 2 identical units, 

The wood sizes shown are for a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft unit

The sizes for a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft unit
would be as follows

TOP/BOTTOM 2 X 1830mm x 610mm
SIDES 2 X 610mm x 610mm
SUPPORTS 2 X 610mm x 90mm
FRONT PANELS 4 X 90mm x 80mm
W/F BACK 1 X 640mm x 1830

Basically in both cases the 2 x 2440 x 610 boards will give you the 1 X TOP, 1 X SIDE and 2 x Support struts from one sheet and the 1 X BOTTOM and I X SIDE from the other. the front panels are taken from the extra 150mm board..HOWEVER!! this is for a 2ft high viv..if you were happy with a 21" high or deep unit you dont need the extra board, simply use the 3" strip taken from the original 2ft wide boards.

Hope the above is of help.: victory:


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you know the sizes of glass required?


----------

